
How we grew Sentry's monthly active users by rethinking invitations - bentlegen
https://blog.sentry.io/2020/02/12/how-we-grew-sentrys-monthly-active-users-by-rethinking-invitations
======
bentlegen
As a potentially interesting follow-on, the results of this experiment -
letting users invite other users, or even invite themselves - was so
successful that we've since adopted the pattern in other areas. For example,
we've made it possible for lower-permission users to "Request to Install" an
integration like Jira or GitHub.

------
kareemm
Great read. When requesting to join an org, how do you know which org admins
to send the request to?

~~~
bentlegen
It goes to all of them.

~~~
kareemm
Sorry - I phrased my question a little ambiguously.

How do you know which ORG the user is requesting to join?

~~~
bentlegen
Ah, so we do have organization-specific landing pages, kind of like Slack does
for workspaces.

If a user visits a link to an issue within an organization, and they're
unauthorized, we'll redirect them to that organization's landing page.

~~~
kareemm
Ah nice, that's smart. May steal that idea =) Good stuff, thanks for the post!

------
nojvek
The new Sentry invite modal looks so much like the Mixpanel invite modal.

Really cool. Love to see articles like this.

~~~
bentlegen
That's wild, because I'm not sure we ever looked at Mixpanel's invite modal
(great minds think alike?). We do however use Amplitude at Sentry, from which
the "Request to Join" link definitely draws inspiration.

